
Rolling your own crypto gone wrong: A look at a .NET Branca implementation - axiomdata316
https://brycx.github.io/2020/08/22/brycx.github.io/2020/08/22/a-look-at-a-branca-implementation.html
======
manigandham
The link is wrong, it should be: [https://brycx.github.io/2020/08/22/a-look-
at-a-branca-implem...](https://brycx.github.io/2020/08/22/a-look-at-a-branca-
implementation.html)

